# Jeffrey Epstein Suicide



## John Ziegler (Aug 10, 2019)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/10/jef...cking-commits-suicide-nbc-citing-sources.html


----------



## Spongy (Aug 10, 2019)

What a ****ing shame.  Now they will drop the charges and he will never be convicted.  Somebody dropped the ball in that jail...


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 10, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/10/jef...cking-commits-suicide-nbc-citing-sources.html




"Suicide"....uh-huh... cuz the uber rich who would have burned if his evidence came to light had no motivation to, ye know...encourage him to take the bed sheet express...


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 10, 2019)

Please...this guy had dirt on some very, very high profile people including politicians, celebrities and Wall-Street figures. The suicide was either arranged, or people were paid off to look the other way so he could commit suicide. This whole thing reeks of corruption.


----------



## Jada (Aug 10, 2019)

Piece of shit. Hell will be his place of (no)rest


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 10, 2019)

That reminds me I need to add tin-foil on my Costco list.


----------



## El Gringo (Aug 10, 2019)

The man was pure evil. Anybody who was a guest at his island were just as demonic as him. Alot of Elites (world leaders, celebrities, billionaires) came to visit. Most of which were globalists. If the truth ever came out 99% of people’s view on humanity would change.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

This is the Luciferian elite child sacrifice rings that run America I’m always talking about that no one believes me . Don’t u ever tell me I don’t know what the fuk I’m talking about !


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

El Gringo said:


> The man was pure evil. Anybody who was a guest at his island were just as demonic as him. Alot of Elites (world leaders, celebrities, billionaires) came to visit. Most of which were globalists. If the truth ever came out 99% of people’s view on humanity would change.


No not the man the cult that runs the country .. he’s just a pawn


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

Now dumb ass Americans are really gonna believe he killed himself . Just like Kennedy got shot by Oswald and 911


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

Spongy said:


> What a ****ing shame.  Now they will drop the charges and he will never be convicted.  Somebody dropped the ball in that jail...


That’s the lie that it’s just him ..Nobody dropped the ball it was a planned hit


----------



## DF (Aug 10, 2019)

Hmmmm,  another Clinton casualty??? He was on a suicide watch & still able to kill him self?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 10, 2019)

Names were already dropped just not made public. Big names! A couple democratic senators who of course are denying the whole thing. Prince Andrew. A list of others. No doubt Bill Clinton. Fuking pedophile. This is such bull shit


----------



## Seeker (Aug 10, 2019)

DF said:


> Hmmmm,  another Clinton casualty??? He was on a suicide watch & still able to kill him self?



suicide watch, solitary confinement, lights on 23 hours a day, camera in the cell.  lol such bullshit! hung himself? with what??


----------



## glycomann (Aug 10, 2019)

If this guy killed himself then I have 3 penors and 4 nipples on my back. The fallout from this is no case/dead case so nothing revealed.  All of it goes away. Clinton on 27 flights to sex slave island all goes away along with all the other high powerful that went there to do their hanous acts. Nothing to see here folks.  All sins are now invisible.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 10, 2019)

Seeker said:


> suicide watch, solitary confinement, lights on 23 hours a day, camera in the cell.  lol such bullshit! hung himself? with what??





DF said:


> Hmmmm,  another Clinton casualty??? He was on a suicide watch & still able to kill him self?



Apparently he wasnt on suicide watch anymore, which makes sense.  I think they only keep a person on it for a certain period of time and itd been a couple weeks since he tried to kill himself.  My wife said it best, "if a person really wants to kill themselves they will find a way."  She's works in the ER and sees a decent amount of suicide attempts and can predict with almost 100% accuracy who will succeed.  It's almost always the ones who are able to convince the people around them, including professionals, that they are just dealing with some things and had a momentary lapse of judgement.  They get sent home after the 72 hour hold and more times than not succeed in what the originally set out to do.

IMO he knew what he was trying to do before whe. he tried, and he knew what he needed to do/say and how to act in order to get off suicide watch.  He finished what he set out to do when he first tried.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 10, 2019)

The news outlets all keep saying he was still on suicide watch. In federal custody! No items allowed in his cell, nothing except a fuking pillow. This has shit written all over it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

only the super naive will think its a suicide...Powerfull billionaires dont kill themselves u need to be taken out


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

when i say super naive Its gonna be most of the country..Thats why nothing will ever get done about the cult that is running things


----------



## Spongy (Aug 10, 2019)

Seeker said:


> The news outlets all keep saying he was still on suicide watch. In federal custody! No items allowed in his cell, nothing except a fuking pillow. This has shit written all over it.



Media outlets are now saying he was not on suicide watch at the time.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 10, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> only the super naive will think its a suicide...Powerfull billionaires dont kill themselves u need to be taken out



What, a man who was in a position of immense power, surrounded by powerful people, suffering a fall from grace of his own doing?  

He was an embarrassed coward.  He tried to kill himself 3 weeks ago and failed.  He clearly had a severe mental imbalance based on the allegations.  

He is absolutely a textbook study on suicide


----------



## Spongy (Aug 10, 2019)

all that being said, it will be interesting to see where all of this goes.  Heads are gonna roll regardless.  

Actually, probably not.  This will be all but forgotten by the end of the next news cycle.


----------



## Mythos (Aug 10, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/10/jef...cking-commits-suicide-nbc-citing-sources.html



This is crazy af because he had already attempted once in custody didn't he?? Somebody is going to be in deep shit for this


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

media said it so it must be true


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 10, 2019)

glycomann said:


> If this guy killed himself then I have 3 penors and 4 nipples on my back. The fallout from this is no case/dead case so nothing revealed.  All of it goes away. Clinton on 27 flights to sex slave island all goes away along with all the other high powerful that went there to do their hanous acts. Nothing to see here folks.  All sins are now invisible.



You physical attributes just gave me a boner.....ASL?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

Spongy said:


> What, a man who was in a position of immense power, surrounded by powerful people, suffering a fall from grace of his own doing?
> 
> He was an embarrassed coward.  He tried to kill himself 3 weeks ago and failed.  He clearly had a severe mental imbalance based on the allegations.
> 
> He is absolutely a textbook study on suicide


you are completely wrong and i dont want to argue with u about this..We are on opposite sides of the field


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 10, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> This is the Luciferian elite child sacrifice rings that run America I’m always talking about that no one believes me . Don’t u ever tell me I don’t know what the fuk I’m talking about !



You have no idea what the fuk you are talking about


----------



## Seeker (Aug 10, 2019)

exactly. how convenient that now they say  he wasn't on watch. lol wtf c'mon. lmao a guy of this importance all of a sudden was taken off watch.  yeah ok..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

Seeker said:


> exactly. how convenient that now they say  he wasn't on watch. lol wtf c'mon.


If the media says it it must be 100% accurate


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> You have no idea what the fuk you are talking about


and you do right?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 10, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> and you do right?


 Hey man, I am just being a rebel. You said not to tell you so I did. I already know that I dont lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

I can feel the paragraphs forming now...SAve it man i can smell your naive asses in the air


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

Spongy said:


> all that being said, it will be interesting to see where all of this goes.  Heads are gonna roll regardless.
> 
> Actually, probably not.  This will be all but forgotten by the end of the next news cycle.


this is the only thing i can agree with u on ..It will all be forgotten about in a week or 2


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> Hey man, I am just being a rebel. You said not to tell you so I did. I already know that I dont lol


ive been studying this topic for 20 years how long have u looked into it 5 min?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 10, 2019)

how about just a flat out switch. Maybe he's in an undisclosed vehicle headed to somewhere. Successful suicide this is not


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

Im against these kinda threads at UG/SI they only cause problems cause guys like me take this topic very seriously and its always gonna end badly..


----------



## El Gringo (Aug 10, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> this is the only thing i can agree with u on ..It will all be forgotten about in a week or 2


The news will either go along with the suicide story or claim that Trump murdered him. 
Being that they are fueled by hypocrisy, I predict they will turn to framing Trump.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 10, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> ive been studying this topic for 20 years how long have u looked into it 5 min?


 Not even that long. I don't watch the news nor do I give a flying fuk about any of this. I just got bored so I posted a response.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 10, 2019)

The guys body isnt even cold, yet everyone knows exactly what happened.....LOL


----------



## bsw5 (Aug 10, 2019)

This is some high level corruption!


----------



## Seeker (Aug 10, 2019)

nobody is  claiming to know exactly what happened. But there sure is lots of speculation and concern going around. And for good reason!  A case like this never really ends with the actual truth.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 10, 2019)

Seeker said:


> nobody is  claiming to know exactly what happened. But there sure is lots of speculation and concern going around. And for good reason!  A case like this never really ends with the actual truth.



100% agree with this!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 10, 2019)

You have access to the evidence in the case?  Nope.....You only know what the media has spoon fed u....
Speculation = conspiracy theories

Define what the Truth means these days?  




Seeker said:


> nobody is  claiming to know exactly what happened. But there sure is lots of speculation and concern going around. And for good reason!  A case like this never really ends with the actual truth.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 10, 2019)

Its unforgivable either way - that incompetence led to the suicide of arguably the most high profile witness in the most high profile child abuse case in decades, or that those in positions of power who were implicated were able to so effortlessly rid themselves of this 'troublesome priest'. 

At what point do take to the streets? Serious question. This isn't a political issue for me - if we can't all stand behind 'Hey, maybe lets not rape little girls, mmkay?' then we have no moral fiber left as a country.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 10, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> You have access to the evidence in the case?  Nope.....You only know what the media has spoon fed u....
> Speculation = conspiracy theories
> 
> Define what the Truth means these days?



where the dafuq are you going with this? I just said no one is claiming to know exactly what happened. Questions are being raised and rightfully so.  If everyone believed the media then no one would be raising questions.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 10, 2019)

I dont believe morals exist anymore, the world hates us and we ourselves hate one another......



NbleSavage said:


> Its unforgivable either way - that incompetence led to the suicide of arguably the most high profile witness in the most high profile child abuse case in decades, or that those in positions of power who were implicated were able to so effortlessly rid themselves of this 'troublesome priest'.
> 
> At what point do take to the streets? Serious question. This isn't a political issue for me - if we can't all stand behind 'Hey, maybe lets not rape little girls, mmkay?' then we have no moral fiber left as a country.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Its unforgivable either way - that incompetence led to the suicide of arguably the most high profile witness in the most high profile child abuse case in decades, or that those in positions of power who were implicated were able to so effortlessly rid themselves of this 'troublesome priest'.
> 
> At what point do take to the streets? Serious question. This isn't a political issue for me - if we can't all stand behind 'Hey, maybe lets not rape little girls, mmkay?' then we have no moral fiber left as a country.


Right the fuk now! Its the only way to rid these backward satanic kunts out of our lives


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

this is what the whole war on testosterone and the real man is all about !!! When its really time to fight all we got are abunch of bitches!! Fuk even on a juice board where we are all loaded to the gills on test we dont want to fight..Its a lost cause


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

Now u see how the military and cops are mind controlled by these evil pricks ..If we did hit the streets we would be shot at and killed...Now u see the war on our guns and why that is...Connect the dot u fuks


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

Lets forget that our elect leaders are pedos..Lets make everyone gay and transexual including the children call it courage


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 10, 2019)

Guy is dead as is the investigation, what questions need to be raised?  Time to move on, when a person charged with a crime dies, there is no defendant to prosecute and all pending charges are dismissed...END OF STORY.....​



Seeker said:


> where the dafuq are you going with this? I just said no one is claiming to know exactly what happened. Questions are being raised and rightfully so.  If everyone believed the media then no one would be raising questions.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Guy is dead as is the investigation, what questions need to be raised?  Time to move on, when a person charged with a crime dies, there is no defendant to prosecute and all pending charges are dismissed...END OF STORY.....


Are u fukkin kidding ??


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 10, 2019)

Not kidding, thats how the law works....



Bro Bundy said:


> Are u fukkin kidding ??


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

The laws that were made by the pedos ..You guys see a problem in this country yet


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

Its been time to take to the streets and hang these fukkin pos in front of the white house..Soon guys who speak out like this will be sent to prison or killed never heard from again and your daughters will be raped by guys like clinton because we had some major pussies in america around 2019


----------



## Spongy (Aug 10, 2019)

Bundy, I really need you to go into Emily's thread and demand answers as to the whereabouts of Kim. I still want to know if Kim is male or female!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2019)

Kim that son of a bitch!


----------



## Oblivious (Aug 10, 2019)

funny enough he attempted suicide before but he wasnt on suicide watch....


----------



## Viduus (Aug 10, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Media outlets are now saying he was not on suicide watch at the time.



Whoever took him off murder watch needs to be identified. 

The most shocking thing about this whole story is that Hillary lowered herself to get a job as a prison janitor for a few weeks.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 10, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Guy is dead as is the investigation, what questions need to be raised?  Time to move on, when a person charged with a crime dies, there is no defendant to prosecute and all pending charges are dismissed...END OF STORY.....




Sounds like it isn’t true in this case since there’s more people involved. It’s a “ring” that’s being investigated. Hopefully this is true :/


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 10, 2019)

U cant bring a dead guy to trial, no one else has been indicted.....



Viduus said:


> Sounds like it isn’t true in this case since there’s more people involved. It’s a “ring” that’s being investigated. Hopefully this is true :/


----------



## DF (Aug 10, 2019)

Unless all these under age girls are dead. Shouldnt there still be an investigation?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 11, 2019)

DF said:


> Unless all these under age girls are dead. Shouldnt there still be an investigation?



There can be investigations, but all charges against Epstein will be dropped.  All evidence collected during the Epstein investigation can still be used to further or start new investigations.  Any civil proceedings can still move forward but all criminal charges against Epstein will be dropped....Civil proceedings will go against Epsteins estate, I am certain victims will try to have the estate blocked from distributing any assets from the estate.....


----------



## Seeker (Aug 11, 2019)

well this whole fuss wasn't about charges against him. He was going down for sure.  This was  about much bigger fish to fry with him staying alive.


----------



## DF (Aug 11, 2019)

Seeker said:


> well this whole fuss wasn't about charges against him. He was going down for sure.  This was  about much bigger fish to fry with him staying alive.



I can only hope that those that participated are held accountable.  Unfortunately,  money & power can buy silence.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 11, 2019)

DF said:


> I can only hope that those that participated are held accountable.  Unfortunately,  money & power
> 
> he had a safe with lots of pictures of young girls. Pretty sure those pictures in that safe weren't of girls alone and not with him either


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 11, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> U cant bring a dead guy to trial, no one else has been indicted.....



Not yet......


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 11, 2019)

Same can be said of Jada becoming an IFBB Pro



BRICKS said:


> Not yet......


----------



## Beserker (Aug 11, 2019)

Nobody was more surprised by Epstein’s suicide than Epstein himself.


----------



## Lizard King (Aug 11, 2019)

DF said:


> Hmmmm,  another Clinton casualty??? He was on a suicide watch & still able to kill him self?


Wonder if they rolled him up in a rug on the way out of jail?


----------



## The Tater (Aug 11, 2019)

Dead men tell no tales. Conspiracy or not, this perv won’t be telling any secrets.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 11, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> U cant bring a dead guy to trial, no one else has been indicted.....



Pope Stephen VI managed to put a dead guy, Pope Formosus, on trial.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 11, 2019)

he was under 24 hour surveillance

View attachment 8277


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 11, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Same can be said of Jada becoming an IFBB Pro



If you're implying that the so called "elites" involved will never be brought to justice, then unfortunately, I have to agree with you.  Two different sets of rules man.....

And I haven't seen anyone mention the possibility that this could be all BS and he's been relocated under protective custody for later testimony.  Now, I highly doubt that, but if we're going to talk about believing what the media tells us.....


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 11, 2019)

In before the inevitable 'technical difficulties' which will of course prevent any surveillance of Epstein's cell or the surrounding cell block, and of course the unfortunate shift-change of the guards which will have rendered his cell unsupervised just long enough for this to happen.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 11, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> In before the inevitable 'technical difficulties' which will of course prevent any surveillance of Epstein's cell or the surrounding cell block, and of course the unfortunate shift-change of the guards which will have rendered his cell unsupervised just long enough for this to happen.


Read last night that was the case, cctv issues, nothing caught on camera.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 11, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> And I haven't seen anyone mention the possibility that this could be all BS and he's been relocated under protective custody for later testimony.  Now, I highly doubt that, but if we're going to talk about believing what the media tells us.....


This is where my heads at. It may not be over yet....


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 11, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Read last night that was the case, cctv issues, nothing caught on camera.




Fookin' ell - I was being cynical...is this real life?


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 11, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Fookin' ell - I was being cynical...is this real life?


Not sure where I seen it. I’ll take a look


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 11, 2019)

Its a hoax. No funeral, no body...this isn't over yet folks


----------



## PFM (Aug 11, 2019)

DF said:


> Hmmmm,  another Clinton casualty??? He was on a suicide watch & still able to kill him self?



This one makes 74.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 11, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> U cant bring a dead guy to trial, no one else has been indicted.....



I was under the impression there were sealed indictments but this could be hype. I’d be shocked if his “girlfriend” wasn’t indicted as well. She’s been named by miss this of the girls involved. 

Though I’m not even sure she’s a Us citizen..


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 11, 2019)

His legal team would have to be part of a relocation plan.  So thats not possible.....




BRICKS said:


> If you're implying that the so called "elites" involved will never be brought to justice, then unfortunately, I have to agree with you.  Two different sets of rules man.....
> 
> And I haven't seen anyone mention the possibility that this could be all BS and he's been relocated under protective custody for later testimony.  Now, I highly doubt that, but if we're going to talk about believing what the media tells us.....


----------



## ccpro (Aug 11, 2019)

Ok, wasn't he worth like 11 billion dollars? Your telling me he couldn't disappear with that kind of money.  Maybe I've see too many movies, either way there's way more than we'll ever know!


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 11, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> *His legal team would have to be part of a relocation plan*.  So thats not possible.....



1) Because? 2) So, why not? 3)See above post by cipro 4) That's pure speculation in your part, same s just about every post in this thread


----------



## RISE (Aug 12, 2019)

Fact as of now.

1.  His cellmate was removed while he was on suicide watch.  (Never happens)
2.  All security guards were clear of his cell before he died.
3.  His cause of death was already reported before an autopsy or investigation.  It was actually reported immediately.  (Never happens)

Sorry, that's too convenient and i suspect we will see more people die who were accomplice's in the act.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 12, 2019)

What if I told you, he is not dead.  Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to the greatest show on earth! lol


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 12, 2019)

He stated $500M in assets when he requested bail.  The media claimed he was a billionaire.  Not close.....




ccpro said:


> Ok, wasn't he worth like 11 billion dollars? Your telling me he couldn't disappear with that kind of money.  Maybe I've see too many movies, either way there's way more than we'll ever know!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 12, 2019)

Not speculating about anything, I know a thing or 2 about Federal legal proceedings, conspiracy theories dont exist in the court of law.  People are arrested everyday, people commit suicide in jails all the time.  This isnt something new.....



BRICKS said:


> 1) Because? 2) So, why not? 3)See above post by cipro 4) That's pure speculation in your part, same s just about every post in this thread


----------



## RISE (Aug 12, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Not speculating about anything, I know a thing or 2 about Federal legal proceedings, conspiracy theories dont exist in the court of law.  People are arrested everyday, people commit suicide in jails all the time.  This isnt something new.....



Not everybody is a multi millionaire that has dirt on several U.S. and world wide political figures that deals with underage sex trafficking and was put in a special housisng unit.  

Im sure you know a thing or two about legal proceedings, but this wasnt your average joe going to jail.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 12, 2019)

We dont know what he had as far as dirt on others, its up to the Prosecutors to file charges if they feel there is enough evidence to win at trial.  This is why Barr is pissed, he knows the opportunity to bring charges against others is very limited with their star witness deceased.  If found guilty he would most likely have had a lengthy prison sentence, cooperation would have shaved off some of that time.  Now the investigation is most likely in a holding pattern....




RISE said:


> Not everybody is a multi millionaire that has dirt on several U.S. and world wide political figures that deals with underage sex trafficking and was put in a special housisng unit.
> 
> Im sure you know a thing or two about legal proceedings, but this wasnt your average joe going to jail.


----------



## Long (Aug 12, 2019)

He was already convicted of a lesser charge in like 08. He was a worthless peice of shit who brought pain to children. He is dead. He should be dead. He shouldn't have lived as long as he did. 

Conspiracy? Maybe. Don't care. All the other pedo rich ****s he had dealings with were not operating in secrecy to the point many, many people know from first hand experience and could testify. 

**** him, **** them for staying silent. Hopefully those harmed by them can move forward knowing this assholes one known light was extinguished in absolute desperation and despair.


----------



## RISE (Aug 12, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> We dont know what he had as far as dirt on others, its up to the Prosecutors to file charges if they feel there is enough evidence to win at trial.  This is why Barr is pissed, he knows the opportunity to bring charges against others is very limited with their star witness deceased.  If found guilty he would most likely have had a lengthy prison sentence, cooperation would have shaved off some of that time.  Now the investigation is most likely in a holding pattern....



https://www.businessinsider.com/fam...close-friends-the-guardian-reported-in-2015-5

Interesting how a bunch of peiple tied to him somehow have all been either accused or charged with underage sex crimes.

Occams razor suggests that a man tied to sex crimes would likely kill himself.

But where does occams razor bring you when you include all of the things that happened right before his death that were against madatory protocol?  Theres too much here just to write it off.

"If someone calls you a horse, you tell them to shut up.  If another person calls you a horse, you punch them in the mouth.  If yet another person calls you a horse, welp, its time to find a saddle."


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 12, 2019)

DF said:


> Hmmmm,  another Clinton casualty??? He was on a suicide watch & still able to kill him self?



he had DOLLARS....

Imagine going from a private plane and 13,000 sq ft house to a 6 x 8 concrete cell....??  

As for Clinton, there was just as much BS on him as there is Trump...??  

Plus good ole billy boy already got caught the hard way, impeached and tossed out.  The list of possibilities is endless.....

All with 500 million +, politicians in the US, neighboring countries and close allies.  No one of that caliber wanted all his BS pouring out...

No one finds it a lil odd after a good chunk came out last week......Hes dead this week..?  He makes R kelly look great


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 14, 2019)

The newest fighter and the kid podcast touches on this subject..... One theory is the guy was a spy because his background does not check out and they do not know where all his money came from and the only reason he had such high profile friends is because of the sex shit he was providing for them. Made a little sense cause with all the shit he had on video from that island he had could of blackmailed many powerful people to sway a certain way on political shit. Link below if you would like to hear it just for that part of the podcast. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lq0bgnBG48


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 14, 2019)

Long said:


> He was already convicted of a lesser charge in like 08. He was a worthless peice of shit who brought pain to children. He is dead. He should be dead. He shouldn't have lived as long as he did.
> 
> Conspiracy? Maybe. Don't care. All the other pedo rich ****s he had dealings with were not operating in secrecy to the point many, many people know from first hand experience and could testify.
> 
> **** him, **** them for staying silent. Hopefully those harmed by them can move forward knowing this assholes one known light was extinguished in absolute desperation and despair.



fuk he got it ez......

IMHO......let him starve.....long n slow, give him a 100 cals a day to make it last

I have a little girl now, i didnt have any sympathy before....Now im ruthless when it comes to subjects like this


----------



## DF (Aug 14, 2019)

I was reading that the FEDs just recently raided his house in the Virgin Islands.  Isn't this a bit late in the game?  I would have expected a raid while he was being picked up or shortly after.  That gives whoever time to get rid of evidence.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 14, 2019)

Found this funny.  Ive wanted to post it for a while just havent found the right situation.  (Still havent but enjoy it anyway)   ...."bitch a$$ cops"


----------



## Beserker (Aug 14, 2019)

DF said:


> I was reading that the FEDs just recently raided his house in the Virgin Islands.  Isn't this a bit late in the game?  I would have expected a raid while he was being picked up or shortly after.  That gives whoever time to get rid of evidence.



FBI is just checking to make sure they didn’t miss anything that would hurt the Clintons... they probably got info on a secret stash before they offed him...  no worries, Bill is safe now!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 15, 2019)

Y’all seen that netflix documentary called the family?


----------



## Beast (Aug 15, 2019)

Suicide my ass. That shit was setup.


----------



## RISE (Aug 15, 2019)

heavydeads83 said:


> Y’all seen that netflix documentary called the family?



I love docu's, unfortunately all of the ones that involve politics or diet lately have been pure propaganda.  I personally dont trust any of them.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 15, 2019)

too many people on the top would of been exposed.......Set up, planned and paid for.  

Dollars make the world go round


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 15, 2019)

This just in from the New York Times:

"_The two staff members who were guarding the jail unit where Jeffrey Epstein apparently killed himself fell asleep, failed to check on him for about three hours and falsified records to cover up their mistake, according to several law enforcement and prison officials with knowledge of the matter_..."

Looks like we've found our sacrificial lambs.


----------



## DNW (Aug 15, 2019)

View attachment 8310


10chars


----------

